# What's The Missus Wearing Today?



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Really bored with with the run of the mill "watcha wearing Monday, Tuesday, Friday, Saturday or any other flippin day" recycled photos of what you might have been wearing at 5 to midnight last night, but have since changed to this 1000 meter super compressor divers watch because it looks like rain :wallbash:

*Boring, boring, boring...* :yawn: c'mon guys, can't we inject some real interest into this forum, or has it just become an Argos catalogue of same old same old "whatcha wearing today" threads?

SO - just to add a bit of spice into all of your obviously jaded lives -

*What watch is the 710 wearing today?*

No cheating now by claiming she is wearing your old Seiko Diver or blagged your latest Omega and then just recycling an old photograph you did last year - it just won't wash mate!

And don't think you can just blag a pic off Google or some such - go and get the bugger off her wrist and photograph it properly with some proper captions. Let's get some decent ladies watches into the Photo Gallery shall we? :yes:

Here's mine to start you off this fine Monday;

*Victorinox "Swiss Army" Chrono Classic XLS. White mother-of pearl dial and white leather strap.*










Enjoy the "challenge".


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

She's wearing a horrible Swatch, the tick on it is sooooo loud I make her keep it in another room 

Edit : No pics sorry as she's wearing it


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll get a pic when she comes in, however Mrs Hippo is wearing a nice Seiko 4205


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

potz said:


> 1950's Gruen VeriThin Precision


Now rhat is what I call a wrist shot h34r:

I'd be wearing a black eye if I asked the 710 to pose artisticly like that :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

My 710 is wearing a Wenger. h34r:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I bought this a while ago and thought it looked really SUS like, it is 36mm with 20mm lugs, I put it on a

Hirsch with curved ends which I had bought in anticipation of owning a speedy.

Well it was too small so gave it to the good lady and she thinks its great.










Any uncropped pics of this beautiful Gruen h34r:



potz said:


> 1950's Gruen VeriThin Precision


Derek


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

The 710 has no interest in watches at all and doesnâ€™t understand the "obsession." She is wearing a watch from M&S but also has a swatch that i bought her. Have offered her a Tag or something similar (a good watch) but she isnâ€™t interested. Rather have a new one every so often when the fashion changes.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Ooh, wait til you see what mines wearing :lol:


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

catflem said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > 1950's Gruen VeriThin Precision
> ...


.

I only noticed the watch at first, not the background...

.

Mrs Potz needs support, not more knockers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

.

Take it easy...

.

Jim...

.

BTW...Mrs jwg663 is wearing a ladies Omega Seamaster Quartz...


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

minkle said:


> Ooh, wait til you see what mines wearing :lol:


Yeah , But what about the watch h34r: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I have attempted the tits out shots and have failed, i will try again tonight!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sadly the wife relies on me for the time now doesnt bother with watches anymore. i do like the sweater cow photo - lets have rubbish watch great cleavage thread ill win the wife has amazing naughty pillows.

jason.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This Seiko 5 for my 710. It's even a proper wrist shot!










Mark


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

> lets have rubbish watch great cleavage thread ill win the wife has amazing naughty pillows.


I won't win then.  every time I look at my 710's cleavage it reminds me of 2 carrier bags with a potato in each. h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> > lets have rubbish watch great cleavage thread ill win the wife has amazing naughty pillows.
> 
> 
> I won't win then.  every time I look at my 710's cleavage it reminds me of 2 carrier bags with a potato in each. h34r:


i dont know weather to laugh or cry mate im sorry i mentioned it . although theres nothing worse than a woman with spaniels ears is there. sorry .


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

harsh!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Mine has worn a nice Tag Sel midsize for the last couple of years










Then I got her a pink faced Baby G for her birthday last month and so far she hasn't taken it off. She can't work it though :lol: Stock piccie










Alasdair


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Nik's hijacked the Seamaster Titane i bought recently.....but that happens a lot...like Breitling Sextant, i never did sell it ...but suffice to say..its not mine anymore 










This gents Titane is typical of the late 80's - early 90's offerings from Omega....small..so it suits her perfectly....Titanium case and bracelet, sapphire crystal, screwdown crown and a rating of 120m...this one is also a little special...having 18k white gold inlay , as opposed to the normal yellow gold...quite rare i am told...

Taken off whilst baby Jude has a feed....which is where the ladies Bucherer Diver she has, comes in handy.....not i suspect what the time-elapse bezel was designed for...but works perfectly for checking how long he has been on... :bb:

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Philippa's daily beater is this great little manual wind Bulova...she loves it:










And this Skagen when something a little posher is called for:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Mine is wearing one similar to Sparky's missus but with a silver dial. Perhaps this below should go on the jokes forum but seems appropriate here:

Jack wakes up with a killer hangover.He doesn't remember how he got home. What day is it? His wife must have gone to work. As he struggles into consciousness through the fog of a pounding headache, his stomach

plummets as he wonders just what the hell he did last night.

He forces himself to open his eyes, and the first thing he sees is a couple of aspirins next to a glass of water on the side table. Next to them, a little vase of sweet peas, freshly picked from the garden. He sits up. The bedroom is clean and tidy, - there is no trail of drunkenly abandoned clothes, fresh air is coming in through the window and all is serene. He stumbles to the bathroom, also pristine, and, squinting gingerly into the mirror, sees that he has a black eye.

This is not a good sign, but no memories are returning. As he concentrates hard on getting the world into focus, he sees a post-it note stuck on the corner of the mirror. Written in red, with little hearts on it and a kiss from his wife. 'I'll ring your office and tell them you won't be in today. Breakfast is in the oven. Try to eat something and go back to bed for the morning. Take it easy today; hope your eye doesn't hurt too much. See you tonight. I love you, darling! Love,

Jillian. x '

He stumbles to the kitchen and sure enough, there is hot breakfast, steaming hot coffee and the newspaper. His teenaged son is sitting at the table, eating. Jack, bracing himself, asks his son what happened the previous night.

'Well, you came home after 3 A.M., drunk and out of your F mind. You fell over the coffee table and broke it, and then you puked up big time in the hallway and up the stairs, and got that black eye when you ran into the door. '

Confused,he asks his son, 'So, why is everything in such perfect order, aspirins by the bed, a nice note from Mum and breakfast waiting for me?'

His son replies, 'Oh THAT!... Mum dragged you to the bedroom, and when she tried to take your trousers off, you screamed, 'Leave me alone you slapper, I'm happily married!!'

Broken Coffee Table Â£250

Hot Breakfast Â£3.50

Two Aspirins 20 pence

Saying the right thing, at the right time......PRICELESS


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > > lets have rubbish watch great cleavage thread ill win the wife has amazing naughty pillows.
> ...


I know. She woke up in agony last night cos I was lying on one of them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol:







:nono:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Some nice pics here - and some fair watches as well 

Your'e doing well guys I knew you could do it - keep em coming!!

:lol:


----------



## avantgardaclue (Jul 18, 2008)

OK I maybe new here but here she is (honest!!) :tongue2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

avantgardaclue said:


> OK I maybe new here but here she is (honest!!) :tongue2:


Welcome in.....have you heard of the new member ritual of partner swapping for a weekend? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

John...mate, you have got to win something for bravery! If your 710 finds out I think you'll be in it!

This is the first time ever that something on the forum has made me burst into spontaneous laughter :rofl: (thank God my missus lives somewhere else, because the ensuing wrath from her finding out what the rucus is all about does not bear thinking about...women in packs and all that...)

Oh and see previous as to why I must apologise for not contributing.



thunderbolt said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


mate the good thing is she has some - i went out with a very fit 21 yr old when i was 30 she had the kind of dirty pillows that once you got them out well they were neither here nor there really if youre a breast man id much rather some than none at all - and yes she was a girl before you start..

jason


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

She's just walked in, sadly fully clothed

Here is her work watch, the other week the strap was dirty so she put the whole watch in the washing machine 

The strap doesnt actually come off, its a kids watch so i presume its so they dont choke on springbars


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Zessa said:


> John...mate, you have got to win something for bravery! If your 710 finds out I think you'll be in it!
> 
> This is the first time ever that something on the forum has made me burst into spontaneous laughter :rofl: (thank God my missus lives somewhere else, because the ensuing wrath from her finding out what the rucus is all about does not bear thinking about...women in packs and all that...)
> 
> ...


Mike, I'm always in it, only the depth varies. :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Trouble is Jason, the old back isn't what it used to be and I find I can't bend down as far as I used to. h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


i dont know about a medal ,brave souls like you deserve a bloody statue for servicing women beyond the call of duty - im standing up typing this because im in awe . you and men like you should have a day devoted to them .

jason.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Thank you so much for those kind words. I'm very touched and filling up. :crybaby:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great thread George.

Rachel has this 1979 Longines Presence










Aelwen (7-months) has this although its a bit big for her at the moment! LOL










Sellers pic nicked off the net.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

This one at the moment, until my cunning money-spending plans come to fruition:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Mrs T was wearing one of these two today but I'm not sure which one (should have taken more notice, I'm sure there'll be a test later :huh: )



















But she is still wearing the Astina (rare Swiss watch that it is) when she feels the need to wear one of my watches :taz:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Trace generally wears this Seiko I bought her a year or so ago. She wears it for three days and then forgets about it for three days and lets it run down. Then she puts it back on and complains that it's not keeping good time 










No naked shots for you guys though









Just for me


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

my 710 is a bit weird and loves our dog more than me i think so she has one of these










and you lot of pervs im having to keep closing this thread cos of all the flesh :kewlpics:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Bill_uk said:


> my 710 is a bit weird and loves our dog more than me i think so she has one of these


Bill, that looks nothing like you h34r: :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

One of "M's" watches










And the other bits that keep me interested

Somebody had to be first

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


>


M looks like a nice girl


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Wheres the watch!?


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Toshi said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


now those are awesome i really like that watch aswell where do i get the wife some


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Bill_uk said:
> 
> 
> > my 710 is a bit weird and loves our dog more than me i think so she has one of these
> ...


many thanks Rich the dog gets most of the bed aswell


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Trish wears a Seiko.

However overnight & until I ask for its my SD


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> One of "M's" watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not a bad pair. but the first photo i wondered what the hell was in that bowl in the background looked like a pair of [email protected] .oh i theres a watch?

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mr Bond now I can see why she's called BigM


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Is it a slow reveal? h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

minkle said:


> Is it a slow reveal? h34r:


There's always one

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > One of "M's" watches
> ...


Jesus H Christ.....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

:cry2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

An 18k Golden Voice. Which is a wee womens Vulcain Cricket


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice enough for posh, but not too posh for everyday.










Tried for a sot of the puppies, but she's taken them to bed.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

got the wife to show me the puppies and she showed me this


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> One of "M's" watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seem to remember my 710's being like these, many moons ago. :sadwalk:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > One of "M's" watches
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

nixon chalet bamboo.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> I won't win then.  every time I look at my 710's cleavage it reminds me of 2 carrier bags with a potato in each. h34r:


The last 710 was a bit like that but I binned her in favour of a big Russian hooker I met while I was working in the Czech Republic, wore a white Baby G if I remember correctly.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I won't win then.  every time I look at my 710's cleavage it reminds me of 2 carrier bags with a potato in each. h34r:
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Toshi can I have your diamond incrusted Rolex Oyster Perpetual? lol

Vincero


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Clare has a Swatch 'Check Pea'


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

I have told Big M that she has some competition from Mrs Potz and I need bOObies and watches in the same picture, tastefully done of course


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

It wont count unless we see nipples :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

minkle said:


> It wont count unless we see nipples :tongue2:


God loves a trier :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

she was wearing a pink baby g......although cant find a pic of her wearing it.....so this will have to do.....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This is her g-shock


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

minkle said:


> This is her g-shock


Yeah...OK.....I'll say the obvious.....what a lovely pair of puppies.....they fill both hands very nicely!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I knew this pic would come in useful, only had it a year! :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

minkle said:


> This is her g-shock


This thread has went to the dogs

:lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > This is her g-shock
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

i think this forum needs an xxx section for all the lechers

bagsy first post


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I bought this for my 710 and she wore it for over ten years










but bought this recently and it is welded to her wrist


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Bill_uk said:


> i think this forum needs an xxx section for all the lechers
> 
> bagsy first post


Yes please. :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

time to get the mods working lol


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

All very predictable, and all very sad.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

ESL said:


> All very predictable, and all very sad.


My thoughts too


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> but bought this recently and it is welded to her wrist


Neal. that is about the best looking Rolex for a lady I have ever seen. Can you give model ref no. age etc. please?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Robert said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > All very predictable, and all very sad.
> ...


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > but bought this recently and it is welded to her wrist
> ...


Stuart

Will look it up at the weekend, but only bought it 1~2 years ago, can't remember exactly when.

She loves it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ESL said:


> *SO - just to add a bit of spice into all of your obviously jaded lives *


Your words not mine :lol:

You've had nice some watches, some girls, some dogs as well and one of the busiest threads in a while. Result I would say.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

710 usually wears her SS Tissot quartz for work unless she has some special event to attend, then its on with the little dress watch I had refurbished for her birthday....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > *SO - just to add a bit of spice into all of your obviously jaded lives *
> ...


Precisely 3 posts before we got onto boob shots, and only two of those had a watch in. Yeah - I dare bet some members thought that was a good result.

:yawn:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ESL said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > ESL said:
> ...


Some people are just easily amused, Big M thought it was hilarious.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Ladies watches just dont excite me :wink_kiss:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

minkle said:


> Ladies watches just dont excite me :wink_kiss:


But watching Ladies? :tongue2:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> 710 usually wears her SS Tissot quartz for work unless she has some special event to attend, then its on with the little dress watch I had refurbished for her birthday....


Interesting background!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

hippo said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > 710 usually wears her SS Tissot quartz for work unless she has some special event to attend, then its on with the little dress watch I had refurbished for her birthday....
> ...


Hairy greek wife...........there I go upsetting the other nations again! :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> 710 usually wears her SS Tissot quartz for work unless she has some special event to attend, then its on with the little dress watch I had refurbished for her birthday....


I love this. Looks spot on on the brown strap.

I'd like to buy my 710 something like this just so I could play with it myself.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


 :rofl:

This thread has my vote as one of the all time favs! Some quality pics and some really funny comments (does that mean I share the blame for upsetting other nations as well)!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm single at the moment but I bought for my second wife a Temption Cora which she kept. I didn't introduce my first wife to WISery since she already had an expensive hobby: cocaine.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Mrs Chascomm rarely removes the Vostok so I haven't got a current photo.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm with Potz on this one, just a bit of harmless fun. "M" was impressed with her 15 minutes of fame


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I thought it was fun, and whilst Mrs Feenix is by no means shy, I just can't figure out how to persuade her that its a good idea to have her watches spread across her bare chest without coming over as a perv.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

feenix said:


> I thought it was fun, and whilst Mrs Feenix is by no means shy, I just can't figure out how to persuade her that its a good idea to have her watches spread across her bare chest without coming over as a perv.


Try various bribes, shoes or handbags usually work or in "M's" case Smirnoff, failing that just sneak up on her when she's not looking :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

> failing that just sneak up on her when she's not looking


Tried that with my 710. My head still hurts.









I won't mention the bad dreams. :scare2:


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Today it's this strange Timex Electric that has just arrived:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A little something for the weekend Sir

Watches, Boobies and Smirnoff hence the rubbish picture

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> A little something for the weekend Sir
> 
> Watches, Boobies and Smirnoff hence the rubbish picture
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :tongue2: That's a cracking pair you've got there

h34r: the watches aren't bad either :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Pity there is a bit of Smirnoff involved or the watches would have been in focus


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mutley said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > A little something for the weekend Sir
> ...


Wot he said. :yes: :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Jesus H Christ and General Jackson...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

For the avoidance of any doubt here are the watches without bOObies and Smirnoff :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> For the avoidance of any doubt here are the watches without bOObies and Smirnoff :lol:


Glad you did that, I didn't notice the watches in the first picture.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

feenix said:


> I didn't notice the watches in the first picture.


 You weren't supposed to

:lol: :lol:


----------

